# RESOLVED: How to Unsubscribe to RSS Feed



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Well messing around the other day I inadvertantly subscribed to a "Craigslist" feed and despite several days of poking around I cannot unsubscribe from it.

An MS article says to simply (and stupidly) "click the unsubscribe button" but there IS no "unsubscribe button".

I hate Microsoft.

There's nothing on Google other than this.

Any help ?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Unsubscribe to RSS Feed*

Hi Girdie...

Try clicking the 'Favourites' star and then the Feeds tab...then all you need to do is right click the feed and select delete:










Hope that helps mate :smile:


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: How to Unsubscribe to RSS Feed*

Thanks Nickster, it worked perfectly & easily.

Seems to me that MS ought to do a better job of disemninating this information.

Also seems like a good opportunity for someone to do an Article in order to fill the void.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: How to Unsubscribe to RSS Feed*

No probs..glad you got it sorted. There another way to do it too but that requires you to delete the actual feed cache...which gets deleted when you do it as described above anyway


----------

